# Negative tests but feel so pregnant - thyroid issues too!



## mothermaid

Hi everyone - I'm new to all this, so please bear with me! Sorry for the long ramble in advance

I think I'm around 6 weeks pregnant, but have not had any positive tests yet - I even had a blood test which has come back as not pregnant. The thing is I have every pregnancy symptom in the book and feel exactly the same as I did for my last three pregnancies. The only difference is that for my first two I had positive results at around 4 weeks :( Now I am having light spotting and I'm so worried :( Still feel pregnant

Background info if it helps....

I had a partial thyroidectomy in August last year and then Oct I 'accidently' pregnant but had a miscarriage in the November, no positive test result tho, but I was def pregnant, it felt like someone had flicked a switch and turned off all the pregnancy symptoms. The thyroid clinic said it was due to low thryoid hormones and told me to increase my thyroxine next time I get a positive result. Soooo this time, no positive result, but I have put my thyroxine up to the recommended dose (Dr is fine with this) to support baby and me..

Any ideas what's going on or has this happened to you?

thanks so much for your help :)


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't had this happen to me but didn't want to read and run. My general experience has been that if you're getting bfn's then you're not pregnant. There can be many reasons AF is late. And PMS call really mimic pregnancy signs. I've now gotten 5 bfps and I STILL have gotten tricked by AF from time to time. Blood tests are pretty definitive too so if the blood results are negative it's fairly safe to say you're not. 

Is it possible that your spotting is a really 'off' AF? Would any of the medication you're taking possibly affect your cycles? I don't know anything about thyroid issues so can't really comment on that.

Good luck and I hope your rainbow comes soon!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Though quite rare here is my experience...
I started testing and kept getting bfn's with pregnancy syptoms I had a scheduled beta on 6-5-12 and it was .05 negative. Come 6-8-12
I still had not gotten my af and was having symptoms so I what the heck and tested it was a bfp did both hpt and a digital. Called my fs and although they thought I was out of my mind since I just had a negative beta they had me come in for blood work. When they called with the results the nurse sounded very stunned and she told me my beta came back at 37.2. I had a late implanter and was preggo about 5 wks gone a week later had my first us and was around 6 wks! My daughter is now 13m old.
Now I tell you this cautiously because I have PCOS most likely ovulated late and it is also rare to get a negative beta and it turn out to be positive but I am proof it can happen.
Hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## dairymomma

As Starry said, if you've been getting negative hpts and negative blood tests, then it's more than likely you aren't actually pregnant. There's any number of reasons that you could be getting phantom pg signs the biggest of which is your thyroid meds. My sis had a partial thyroidectomy a couple years ago and has needed her thyroid function monitored a couple times a year to make sure her meds are at the right levels. If they aren't, she starts getting weird periods (longer or shorter than normal, heavier or lighter bleeding, etc.), spotting around ovulation, and pg/pms signs at odd times (like after her AF ends instead of the week before it starts). I'd have your thyroid numbers checked to see what's going on with that and make sure you aren't taking TOO much of the thyroxine right now. And if you are absolutely certain you are pregnant, have the dr order another blood test to check for hCG while he's at it just to double check. But I caution about the thyroxine because it can really throw your thyroid off if you take too much of it when you don't need to. If your doctor isn't checking your numbers periodically (I think my sis has blood draws 2-3 times a year unless she's pregnant and then it's at least once every trimester), then you need to get that done. It can take a year before your thyroid numbers stop jumping around and for you to start feeling better.


----------



## Hope39

I have my thryoid checked every 8-12 weeks especially as we are ttc, your levels have to be right for ttc

Well im not ttc anymore as i am pregnant but again my levels are monitored

xx


----------



## mothermaid

Thanks for the advice everyone:thumbup:

I have my thyroid levels checked each month at the mo, since last mc caused problems with what was left with my thyroid, they've been spot on each time.... I spoke to late night doctor as bleeding got worse and had temp and she said it's not unusual with thyroid problems to cause negative results despite taking the right dose of meds and told me to rest over weekend with possible early mc :cry: very similar to last time...nothing like af at all, once again just like someone switched off all the preg symptoms :nope:

Thanks again x


----------



## mothermaid

Hope39 said:


> I have my thryoid checked every 8-12 weeks especially as we are ttc, your levels have to be right for ttc
> 
> Well im not ttc anymore as i am pregnant but again my levels are monitored
> 
> xx


Hi hope39, just wondered....did you need to do anything extra ttc other than have 'good' levels? We're thinking possibly ttc once everything settled. 
Thank you


----------



## mothermaid

mothermaid said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> I have my thryoid checked every 8-12 weeks especially as we are ttc, your levels have to be right for ttc
> 
> Well im not ttc anymore as i am pregnant but again my levels are monitored
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Hi hope39, just wondered....did you need to do anything extra ttc other than have 'good' levels? We're thinking possibly ttc once everything settled.
> Thank youClick to expand...

Congrats btw :thumbup:


----------



## Hope39

I have to do lots of different Things because of my history

3 months before ttc I had to take daily:- aspirin, omega 3 fish oils, 2000iui of vit d and pregnacare

Once we start trying, Take steroids from ovulation for thyroid antibodies and high natural killer cells

Once pregnant, throw In clexane and progesterone 

I have just started weaning off the steroids, got 11 days left!!


----------



## mothermaid

Hope39 said:


> I have to do lots of different Things because of my history
> 
> 3 months before ttc I had to take daily:- aspirin, omega 3 fish oils, 2000iui of vit d and pregnacare
> 
> Once we start trying, Take steroids from ovulation for thyroid antibodies and high natural killer cells
> 
> Once pregnant, throw In clexane and progesterone
> 
> I have just started weaning off the steroids, got 11 days left!!

Omg that sounds like a lot more than I expected! Sorry to pry...is it just for thyroid issues? Don't say anything if it's for something private- completely understand. I have under active and partial thyroidectomy, ruled out thyroid cancer after op too. Not auto immune variety of underactiveness either! Everything seems in order. Oh is thinking about ttc, but is worried about my health and if he thought that I had to take more meds it would put him off :nope:


----------

